# Catechism of Hate: Limited Edition



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Genuinely couldn't be less interested if i tried tbh. Especially not for £30, what a collossal anti-climax.

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Warhammer-40000/catechism-of-hate.html


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

The contagion of limited edition is spreading.

I will buy this, as soon as I find out the page-count and the size of the poster.


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

Couldn't agree more with the OP. Mind you, I'm a 30K fanboy, never been interested in 40K.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

*HOLY FUCK!* :shok: 

And in time for my birthday!  

Cant wait!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Probably won't get this unfortunately. I only get the Limited Edition ones from the Horus Heresy, and I'm kind of on the fence about Gav Thorpe... his last Space Marine Battles novel wasn't good at all, imho.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Considering the fact that on the whole, the SM Battles series has been quite hit and miss, it's a surprise that they'd go so far as to bring out a limited edition in the series. I'm sure the 1500 copies will sell out, but with nowhere near the speed of the HH ltd editions. Also, I'm not a huge fan of Thorpe, quite the opposite in fact, so I won't bother with this.


----------



## gatorgav (Feb 6, 2009)

Nothing against Gav, I like his writing a lot, I just don't have the money to pop for another limited edition book after the last two...


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

1500 copies = selling out faster than I can load the page.

WTG Black Library for another novella I won't be able to read for 2+ years.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I'll be getting it. I like Thorpe's writing and for the sake of maintaining a complete collection of novellas. That and pretty much every single Chaplain in 40k *RULES!!!*


LotN


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

Its up for pre order!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ordered it.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Ordered it.


Me too :so_happy:


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Ditto. I hope it's more along the lines of "Deliverance Lost" than "Purging of Kadillus". 

Also... no page count...


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Meh

Character limit


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Hmm, I had been interested in it, but seems its already sold out. Oh well, not a critical must buy like Aurelian or Promethean Sun.


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

Phoebus said:


> Ditto. I hope it's more along the lines of "Deliverance Lost" than "Purging of Kadillus".
> 
> Also... no page count...


I am a little worried about the no page count myself


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow, sold out in a couple of hours??


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Chaosveteran said:


> Wow, sold out in a couple of hours??


Nothing out of the usual since its limited edition.


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

Chaosveteran said:


> Wow, sold out in a couple of hours??


Less than that, I checked at 1:39 my time (started at 1pm) and it was already out.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

got mine ordered. Thank the Emperor!


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

I know this thread has kinda died but I also didn't see any reviews on it...was it any good because I really wanted it but it was sold out.


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

I rather enjoyed it. Not as good as _Aurelian_, but vastly superior to _Promethean Sun_. It's neat and somewhat airy, to an extent with a lot of preamble and build-up, but there's a couple of specific scenes that really made it extremely worthwhile.

Not Gav's best contribution, but deary me it was rather enjoyable. I hope to do a youtube/dramatic reading recording of one of the scenes at some point.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

I thought it was a great read. Since it was a smidge over 100 pages, it's an easy afternoon read.


----------

